
Unedited 40 Minute Ride in Mobileye's Autonomous Vehicle - _vk_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJD5R_yQ9aw
======
ladberg
Pretty cool, but it also looks like it relies on having an incredibly accurate
map of the city. Does anyone know if there are autonomous driving systems that
don't need that detailed of a map (e.g. just using Google Maps)? There's stuff
like comma.ai but that's basically just lanekeeping for now.

